# Livery at Shardeloes nr Amersham



## Dougal9 (15 October 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know anything about Shardeloes and what their livery is like, or is anyone out there already stabled at Shardeloes.  I'm trying to find reviews about the place but there doesn't seem to be much around - not even on FB.
Also looking at Widmer Farm Stables in Seer Green.

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Bramblebear (19 October 2015)

I know Shardeloes and it is a lovely yard with good hacking and facilities. It is also a very busy riding school and equestrian centre, which might be worth bearing in mind. Last time I spoke to them they were no longer going to take DIY liveries, only part and full.


----------



## Dougal9 (19 October 2015)

Thanks for that - I was looking for 7 day part livery. I have had lessons there and there horses seemed very well taken care of and the facilities are quite something - I'd just heard a couple of not great things about their liveries.....
As you know Shardeloes, don't suppose you know anything about Widmer Farm too?
Are you local to the area ?  I live in Penn Street and I'm currently having lessons at Brawlings Farm but unfortunately they are closing as the place has been sold.  I'm purchasing one of their horses in the new year and am looking for a good, friendly livery where we can continue our education together and have some fun ....


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (19 October 2015)

Shardeloes is nice but very busy, and i suggest only for child friendly, sociable people (certainly not myself)!

I looked around widmer farm stables and the owners seemed really nice. Think they had some issues getting staff high staff turnover. Hacking is good. Stables are quite variable - down to luck i think! School is nice


----------



## Dougal9 (20 October 2015)

Thanks for the input - can you suggest anywhere else that would be worth looking at ?


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (20 October 2015)

New hatches in great kingshill (Bronny Naylor) is really nice - they have a FB page.
Highclere field stables in Chalfont(Kevin Maylon) is well regarded


----------



## Dougal9 (21 October 2015)

I've heard Oldefields is good too - anyone any experience of them ... ?


----------

